# Does MCR pay for any home health?



## Cctrayders (Nov 16, 2021)

My friend has MCR and a supplemental insurance. The supplemental insurance does not pay for any home health care, like an aide or nurse to come by three times a week (like an advantage plan would).  Right??   
Does MCR pay for any such services?


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 1, 2021)

I think MCR pay for home health care but each case may be different.


----------

